# Lima



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

If you believe it or not, also Lima, Perus capital city has a skyline, not with tall buildings but it isn´t that bad.




























the skyline of the poorer parts


















































































downtown of Lima


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

click on them to view fullsize:


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice pictures of Lima, Peru. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

Click to view full size!!!!!!!


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

a little bit of Sao Paulo


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

nice pictures! and yes this last one remenbers sao paulo a little!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Lima, Peru :cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

It is, as nearly all Latin American cities, a mix of wealth and poverty, modernity and antiquity, but has much beauty and charm!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

interesting coastline. almost like the city is build on a cliffside. could we have aerial pictures with the coastline please?


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

strokem said:


> what's the name of this park? has some nice view there. might go someday to take more pictures of it.


I don´t know, I don´t live there 

here aerial pictures:


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

I found this one on the internet:


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I love Lima's density. Being on a cliff, next to the coastline is another plus. That area should really be developed with beautiful high rises like we see in Sao Paulo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

briker said:


> interesting coastline. almost like the city is build on a cliffside. could we have aerial pictures with the coastline please?


Con tu permiso, migol.












strokem said:


> what's the name of this park? has some nice view there. might go someday to take more pictures of it.


It's the Neptuno's Park.


----------



## areyouall (Jul 6, 2010)

nice pic thank for sharing:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are more photos from peruvian forumer Guns_ ; these ones are really spectacular 



Guns_ said:


> *I’m coming round and now my vision is so clear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guns_ said:


> *LIMA SIGUE ELECTRO... AL RITMO DE LA BOMBA NUCLEAR:*


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city and nice modern midrises.
just wondering if that's smoggy in some of the photos.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

I gonna live in Lima. In January. Great city!


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Good threat. We love Lima and all Peru!!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

LIMA PERÚ​
*Plaza San Martin*




























​
Fuente: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2909174.-2207520000.1356302344&type=3&theater


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

LIMA PERÚ​
*Prebistero Maestro by Telmo Caceres*


























​


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

LIMA PERÚ​

























​
fuente:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2909174.-2207520000.1356304562&type=3&theater


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

LIMA PERÚ​

























​


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

LIMA ERU​

























​


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ausangate (Dec 13, 2006)

Ultimamente estan usandose herramientas que aumentan o resaltan los contrastes de las fotos originales , alguna que otra pudiera darle un realce y hasta considerarse una cosa original ,PERO no necesariamente alterar todas las fotos a ese aspecto lugubre y sucio a la ciudad , y que echa por los suelos los esfuerzos de mostrar una ciudad mas limpia y remozada , lamentablemente volveremos a esa Lima sucia y abandonada .con edificios tiznados de smog ,paredes abandonadas y cielos panza de burro , deprimentes por demas , hoy que se goza del verano ,ver estas fotos nos devuelve a la depresion invernal.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

I like this city much.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*Historic Center*


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Britney, se mas [email protected] al postear las fotos y poner fuentes ( es recomendable), cargas demasiadado la pagina.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

National Stadium


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

Britney te pasaste con las fotos del Estadio Nacional, felicitaciones.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Britneyfan que falta de respeto lo que le haz hecho a este thread. No haz respetado ningún mínimo de fotos por posts, haz puesto fotos antiguas, de distintos tamaños, etc. Haz generado caos. Ya ni provoca verlo. Espero que hagan uno nuevo.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

